# Bruxism treatment



## stinirene (Nov 2, 2010)

Bruxism is clenching or grinding of teeth, usually during sleep. it is one of the most common sleep disorder, which occurs in approximately 5% to 20% of adults, and is even more prevalent among children.
Bruxism or teeth grinding does not usually cause any harm, but in some cases which may cause problems with teeth, jaw pain, earache and headaches.

Mouthguard can keep you from grinding at night, well protect your teeth. A custom-fitted one often made by your dentist would cost several hundreds, and one buy over the counter just 1 dollar. learn more in my blog


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

There is a reason it is best to go and get one from the dentist


----------

